# Lottery Underway for Castalia Fish Hatchery's Fly-Fishing Clinics



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Anglers interested in learning the art of fly-fishing and practicing their skills at the Castalia State Fish Hatchery are encouraged to enter the lottery for beginning fly-fishing clinics.More...

More...


----------

